# h: empire, new GK, DE, SM W: BT SM IG £££ WH



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeh, so i have a load of stuff to get off my back and would like to start up a new army!

wants

*SPACE WOLVES!!!!!!!!!*

STORMTROOPERS OR KARSKINS!!!!!!!!!

Bretonnian

also money

have

SM: SEEMING AS I NEED MONEY FAST!!!! - 80 POUNDS......... thats it for everything RRP £227

12 bikes - ( 10 primed THICKLY white with the odd shoulder trims painted 1 painted in my own diy chapter colours 1 unpainted not even finished building it)
w/ 2 meltas 1 flamer dude 1 captain with powersword the rest normal

15 scouts - (8 painted in ultra colour)
w/ 1 scout apoth 3 bolters 2 hb rest ccw bp

1 predator - primed
w/ lascannons

1 rhino - painted
w/hkm

1 attack bike - painted
w/ mm

2 landspeeders - primed (1 black 1 white)
w/ mm assault cannons

10 grey knights - 12.50 per 5 - *GONE*
w/ 3 flachions 2 psycannons 1 hammer 1 halberd rest swords and sb

dark eldar - *ALL GONE*
40 or so kabalite warriors - (14 unbuilt 6 built and unprimed 20 primed white)
w/ 2 with dark lances 1 of each of the smaller special weapons leaders have swords and pistols

6 unprimed have 1 spitter? splitter? the second heavy weapon 1 with the flamer rest with rifles 

9 unbuilt wyches

5 hellions - (one built 1 started painted rest unbuilt

1 raider (not even primed prtty fragiles breaking alot lately
w/ dark lance

1 archon - not even primed but made 

dark eldar codex 

EMPIRE:

10 handgunners - not primed but build

1 cannon built not primed

bunch of random spearmen 5 unbuilt (check numbers soon)

6 to 8 knights unbuilt

8 outriders built primed

anyway thats all hope i get some deals or sells unlike last time

any pictures needed just ask


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I have 40+ very well painted Inquisitorial stormtroopers, which are perfectly usable as bog standard IG, Stormtroopers, vets, anything really! There are 2 meltas for every 10 storm troopers (I.e. A squad of 10 has 2 meltas in it.) 

If you want, I'd be interested in the grey knights. Do you want them?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

yes please:clapping: i love stormtroopers are they converted, karskins?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

massive updates want update would like to do a army swap


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Another update things gone new wants


----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey I have 14 built knights errant/knights of the realm and two extra horses and bits. I was wondering if you would trade those for the Pistoliers and the hand gunners and the bits if you have any for those models?


----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh and I also have 1 pair of riders legs but no chest cuz dog got to that one so i have 14 and a half haha


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I got a guy comming over in th emorning to look at my Wolves. Happy to trade what he doesn't take for anything I can put in a raven wing.

Got 59 power armor, 5 termies, a priest and the 11 sprues they came out of along with the unused bits. 12 of the power armor guys are painted nice, so is the priest. Rest are primered grey.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

You got any photos of your primered Predator with lascannons?

Also what money are you looking for them?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

to kobrakai looking for about £15-£12.5 if you feel thats good get some pics up for ya (also do you know how to strip plastic models?)

karlhunt what ya looking for your space wolves?

mason im happy to do that trade where do ya live country wise?


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Make an offer man. Retail's probably about $225.00. I'm interested in your bikes, the attack bike and the land speeders.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

just testing if i can strip all my bikers cause looking at em they quite layered and thick

my army also reaches about £139 what do they power armours dudes have? dont want to know everything but a general idea would be nice


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

2 las cannon
2 heavy bolter
4 plasma pistol/ccw
2 bg/pw
4 plasma gun
1 plama pistol/wolf claw
1 melta gun
2 combi melta
7 bolt gun
1 bp/pf
10 bg/ccw
8 bp ccw
2 ccw waiting for arm
4 waiting for arms
6 waiting for gun, posed for bg or special weapon
1 pf waiting for weapon
2 bp/grenade

Terminators have 
2 chain fist
3 lightning claw
None have right arm yet

priest has bp/crozus

I do have a bunch of bits which should be MORE than enough to finish these guys off. 
Some do not have shoulder pads glued on yet and a hand full need bases.


----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello i live in the United states.


----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)

Could i get some picutes on the outrides/pistoliers and the hand gunners?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Dan: If you could put some photos up that would be great.

And if you wanted to strip plastic models over here in the UK you need regular Dettol (the brown syrup like disinfectant).


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

got any bits from the GK left?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

sadly not marine


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Any luck on the stipping? Can I get piks?


----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey dan i live in the usa and could i also have some pics of the outriders and handgunners?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

still stripping


----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey just wanted to know if we can make the trade... the shipping would only cost about $15. Cuz if not im going to start a Trading post thanks!


----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)

Never mind shipping in the states will only cost $6 so it shouldnt cost that much over in the UK


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

ill check if i canfind the models and the price for shipping and ill let you know got any other bretonnians btw?


----------



## mason132 (Apr 25, 2011)

sorry no only the 14 1/2 knifhts and 2 extra horses and bits.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated Big Time


----------

